# avatar test, do not reply



## The Green Man (Jan 19, 2002)

nooch


----------



## The Green Man (Jan 19, 2002)

*new test*

x


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Sorry, I consider it my duty to reply to any thread that says "ignore" or "do not reply".

You really should have used on of the 5 or 6 other test threads.


----------



## GreyOne (Jan 19, 2002)

Don't mind me.  Just being a parasite.


----------



## Jackie the Blade (Jan 19, 2002)

teesssting


----------



## BronzeDragon (Jan 19, 2002)

Teste


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Gotta love test threads


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 19, 2002)

Nothing to see here....


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Cool avatar, Wormwood!


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 19, 2002)

decisions decisions...


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

Why do people bother to put "do not reply" and "please don't post" on test threads.  It is counter productive.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Why do people bother to put "do not reply" and "please don't post" on test threads.  It is counter productive. *



Perhaps because they do not realize that depraved, insane people like us are around?

I'm just glad that this thread is getting used for what it was meant for. More people that learn to test their .sig or avatar here means less people cluttering up the General Discussion forum with threads that poor Piratecat has to close.


----------



## BryonD (Jan 20, 2002)

hello


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jan 20, 2002)

> Why do people bother to put "do not reply" and "please don't post" on test threads. It is counter productive.




*Counter Productive*  I get it


----------



## Jairami (Jan 20, 2002)

Test


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jan 20, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Sorry, I consider it my duty to reply to any thread that says "ignore" or "do not reply".
> 
> You really should have used on of the 5 or 6 other test threads. *




I would have replied to this in my "Test" thread, but since I created my own thread, and therefore had the ability to delete it after testing, thus creating less clutter on these boards, I have to respond here.

If you create a test thread yourself, you can delete it yourself.

If you add on to someone else's test thread, you can't.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 20, 2002)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> *I would have replied to this in my "Test" thread, but since I created my own thread, and therefore had the ability to delete it after testing, thus creating less clutter on these boards, I have to respond here.
> 
> If you create a test thread yourself, you can delete it yourself.
> 
> If you add on to someone else's test thread, you can't. *




Click Edit. Look at the top of the edit your post page. There is a little button and checkbox you can click to delete your post. I haven't tested it to see if it works... but I assume it does.

Guess what? I just made a post in this thread... then deleted it! Amazing, huh?



			
				Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> If you create a test thread yourself, you can delete it yourself.
> 
> If you add on to someone else's test thread, you can't.




Riiiiight. The "Delete?" checkbox and "Delete Now" Buttons work just as well on individual posts. Thus, make test posts in test threads.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Riiiiight. The "Delete?" checkbox and "Delete Now" Buttons work just as well on individual posts. Thus, make test posts in test threads. *



I haven't yet experienced any difficulties with deleting posts and/or threads, so I can second this.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 21, 2002)

I've now turned this "feature" off.  Folks, do me a favor and see if you can now delete your own posts.  You shouldn't be able to.

Thanks!


----------



## graydoom (Jan 21, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I've now turned this "feature" off.  Folks, do me a favor and see if you can now delete your own posts.  You shouldn't be able to.
> 
> Thanks! *




Well, at least I was able to do it once before it was disabled.... .

Let's see if I can do it again with this post....

Edit: Yup, I can't delete this post.


----------



## Aku (Jan 21, 2002)

This too is a test, a test conducted by the almighty Aku.


----------



## Court Jester (Jan 21, 2002)

A test!

Done by the fool who's smarter than he looks.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 21, 2002)

This is me not replying. 

[Edit: This is me not being able to delete my post. ]


----------

